# Riding with a fly mask?



## Lozza19 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello what are people opnion on riding with a fly mask on? Does it rub the horse or restrict eye sight? On the flip side does riding in a fly mask actually stop fly from annoying your horses head?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It might rub the horse but that's usually a size or fit issue (might need to be loosened). No it does not hinder the horse's eyesight. I would not ride in a regular fly mask though because it might not fit over the bridle. I do have a riding fly mask though and those are a little bigger. I also have a riding fly sheet.

Yes the fly mask does block flies. Why wouldn't it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I just put fly spray (via a towel xD) onto my horse's face and around his ears. A fly mask wouldn't fit too well under my bridle, and the above works well for us.


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

I ride with a fly mask in the summer when the flies are really bad, and it doesn't seem to annoy my horse and it's never rubbed him. In fact, he's alot less annoyed with the fly mask than the flies.

I've tried just applying fly spray as Zexious suggested, but I can't seem to find one that last longer than 30 minutes (and I've tried pretty much all of them.)

It usually doesn't affect sight, unless is starts getting dark outside.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You can get fly masks specifically for riding. I rode a gelding who was bald faced with two blue eyes so he wore a fly mask all of the time when he was out of his stall to protect his eyes- and it never bothered him one bit. 

(pardon the wardrobe...it was HOT and I would do anything to be cooler than in jeans- including wear breeches in a western saddle  long time ago too!)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Myself personally, I do not like to ride in a fly mask. I know they can see through it, but I still just don't like it for riding. 

I have a painter's glove that I spray my fly spray on, and then wipe on their face.

When their fly mask goes back on their face for the pasture, I spray it with fly spray before putting it back on.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

I use the Cashel Quiet Ride fly mask when the flies are bad. Goes over the bridle (can apparently go under bridle, but I think it would make the material fit too close to their eyes.) Its very fine mesh, finer than regular turnout fly masks.
Cashel Company: QUIET RIDE MASK STANDARD


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I rode with a fly mask all the time, at certain times of the year and that was way back before some marketeer thought up "riding fly masks".

I rode in the deep woods and often where there weren't any trails. The other advantage to the fly mask was somebody's big ole spider web stayed off my horse's face.

Riding was a lot more pleasant and relaxing when the horse didn't have to battle eye flies and sticky spider webs strung from one tree to the other


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

I put the fly mask on my horse just for outside in summer, but never when I ride in the career (my horse less concentrated with this and sees ghosts everywhere lol)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I see no reason to ride with one. I use both SWAT and fly wipe on my horse's faces. I use those cheapie rubber pebbled stretchy gloves to put the fly wipe on the face and I use SWAT below the eyes, like a football player "blacks" below the eye and I use SWAT on their ears. It used to funny bc SWAT used to be hot pink, but know it's clear. That is all you need to keep your horse's face fly free.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I once rode my mare with a nylon halter over her long-nose-with-ears fly mask at dusk and she was fine. If you're going to use it a lot, you should probably get the kind designed to be used for riding.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't find any fly spray to last long enough personally. And we have so many kinds of those pesky flies and bugs that sprays (or wipes) don't work for all of them. 

I have cashel riding masks for both of my mares + I have to use nose net on my qh because of her allergies. So she looks like Darth Vader's horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I find no reason you couldn't use a flymask (one specifically for riding is much nicer for the horse to wear, and easy to put on or slip off) whilst riding.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

You can tell if you have ridden lots over summer if your horse is used to being randomly thwacked because of horse flies. My horses don't even flinch anymore, they appreciate it. After a few minutes of head shaking, just one big slap and once they figure it out they have the sigh of relief.

Back to the point - I ride with my regular fly mask under bridle if it is that buggy out without a problem. Some people don't like to because it makes them feel like their horse can't see, but I've taken horses through the woods and swamp with them on. They spend all fly season with them on so it would be more of a change for them to NOT have them on then to go with them. If your horse never has a fly mask on and is very picky with change, get them used to it prior to riding. Get one that fits well. I find that ones that don't have the 'forelock slot' tend not to fit as well.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I do ALL the time in the summer if there is a chance I will go out on the trails, which is most days, since I tend to take my guy out and let him gallop, or we go for a coll off walk. This way I am not driven crazy by him shaking his head, and he is much more comfortable. I have tried many kinds and have quite a collection, but I like to ride in these….less chance of a bug getting under and doing more harm than good.
Tough-1 Lycra Fly Mask With Ears - Horse Blankets and Sheets at Hayneedle


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

My old horse I used the one for riding that doesn't cover their eyes. My horse HATED flys on/in his ears!!!! I've ridden in the fly masks that cover the eyes (like you would use for turn out) to ride in once or twice when my horse had an injury to his eye. It wasn't a serious injury but I didn't want dust or flys anywhere near it when I was riding him.


----------

